# 1 x long hair black male kitten



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

We at Animal Lifeline UK helped with this kitten and his litter mates and mummy, I also personally fostered him, He is a tiny dot who loves to carry things around in his mouth










If you are interested in adopting him please contact Patsy at:

Rushden Persian rescue 
Tel: 01933 387658 or 07954 571814 
Email: [email protected]
Website: Rushden Persian Rescue

Please say you heard about them from Animal Lifeline UK Team


----------



## pugs (Jul 12, 2011)

I would take him, do you know if he could be delivered?.
The problem is I live in Cambridgeshire & I think that would be too far.
Any info?.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

pugs said:


> I would take him, do you know if he could be delivered?.
> The problem is I live in Cambridgeshire & I think that would be too far.
> Any info?.


I drove 70+ miles, and back again, to collect a cat from Patsy in Rushdene. Didn't have any problems and our little girl is a little darling! Totally wild and driving the boys demented but still a little darling!!


----------



## pugs (Jul 12, 2011)

I don't have a car. That's the problem.
I don't know anyone that could collect him otherwise I would take him.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

pugs said:


> I don't have a car. That's the problem.
> I don't know anyone that could collect him otherwise I would take him.


Ahhhh, yes, that could be a problem. If you are in the position of being able to give a forever home to a little fur-baby then I'm sure Kelly-Joy would be delighted to give you details of rescues in your area. I'm sure you would be able to find another fur-baby to fall in love with that is closer to home. 

Why don't you PM her and ask....


----------



## pugs (Jul 12, 2011)

I started a thread a few weeks ago asking around about a siberian cat.
I've been saving for one.
But no luck yet.
Was interested in this little boy as he looks just like my half siberian when he was a kitten.
Just so cute !.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

This boy has a possible home depending on home check


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Re homed


----------

